# In the future, classical music will also be funky



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

This lack of embracing what can only be called funkiness in music is why so much modern classical music is harsh and unlistenable. I think we are already hearing some good funk in serious music. There is example of serious and complex music that has a funky element in progressive rock and I think it will make it's way into classical. An example is ELP's Trilogy (2nd part) and some of Karn Evil #9. It's different than the Jazz element. I do not like true Funk per se but only its manifestations in other forms. I do not think the whole of the new works will be funky but only in parts, but who knows.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

regenmusic said:


> This lack of embracing *what can only be called funkiness in music* is why so much modern classical music is harsh and unlistenable. I think we are already hearing some good funk in serious music. There is example of serious and complex music that has a funky element in progressive rock and I think it will make it's way into classical. An example is ELP's Trilogy (2nd part) and some of Karn Evil #9. It's different than the Jazz element. I do not like true Funk per se but only its manifestations in other forms. I do not think the whole of the new works will be funky but only in parts, but who knows.


If it can only be called funkiness then I fear I'll never know what you're talking about. Could you try calling it something else? :tiphat:


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

It should be called something else, because word connotations do mean a lot to people and they don't blend their own personal meanings to understand what others might understand by the term. A funk aficionado would not see anything except a fast paced, fun, positive music, whereas people not inclined might see hedonistic, sloppy music.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

So let me see if I have the prognostication correct:

In the future, composers will reach into the past to be inspired by simplistic tonal pop music that is over 50 years old to write music de-emphasizing melody and harmony for a more "danceable" form of classical music featuring strong rhythms.

Oh gee Sofia Gubaidulina, 'compose that funky music white girl.'


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Room2201974 said:


> So let me see if I have the prognostication correct:
> 
> In the future, composers will reach into the past to be inspired by simplistic tonal pop music that is over 50 years old to write music de-emphasizing melody and harmony for a more "danceable" form of classical music featuring strong rhythms.
> 
> Oh gee Sofia Gubaidulina, 'compose that funky music white girl.'


That's your interpretation of what I said.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Room2201974 said:


> So let me see if I have the prognostication correct:
> 
> In the future, composers will reach into the past to be inspired by simplistic tonal pop music that is over 50 years old to write music de-emphasizing melody and harmony for a more "danceable" form of classical music featuring strong rhythms.
> 
> Oh gee Sofia Gubaidulina, 'compose that funky music white girl.'


That's your interpretation of what I said. It reflects only what you may have been listening to in secret


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Room2201974 said:


> So let me see if I have the prognostication correct:
> 
> In the future, composers will reach into the past to be inspired by simplistic tonal pop music that is over 50 years old to write music de-emphasizing melody and harmony for a more "danceable" form of classical music featuring strong rhythms.
> 
> Oh gee Sofia Gubaidulina, 'compose that funky music white girl.'


That's your interpretation of what I said. It reflects only what you may have been listening to in secret 

Maybe Gospel should have been thrown in the first post of mine. I am not sure if any classical attempts at incorporating Gospel would paint the picture, but Duke Ellington's Sacred Concert I think is good.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

It would help if even just one example could be suggested. I'll offer up the overture to _Candide_, or maybe Respighi's _La Befana_ from Roman Festivals as, not examples of what regenmusic is looking for--what might that be?--but sort of, kind of what he might be looking for????


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

regenmusic said:


> This lack of embracing what can only be called funkiness in music is why so much modern classical music is harsh and unlistenable. I think we are already hearing some good funk in serious music. There is example of serious and complex music that has a funky element in progressive rock and I think it will make it's way into classical. An example is ELP's Trilogy (2nd part) and some of Karn Evil #9. It's different than the Jazz element. I do not like true Funk per se but only its manifestations in other forms. I do not think the whole of the new works will be funky but only in parts, but who knows.


Funky, funkiness!
"You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means."

Funk
"Funk is a music genre that originated in the mid-to late 1960s when African American musicians created a rhythmic, danceable new form of music through a mixture of soul music, jazz, and rhythm and blues (R&B). Funk de-emphasizes melody and harmony and brings a strong rhythmic groove of electric bass and drums to the foreground. "

So perhaps you meant something else......and is it/will it be tonal? The ELP examples you gave were tonal.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

From Neil Slaven's _Electric Don Quixote: The Definitive Story Of Frank Zappa_:



> Alan Campbell referred the judge to a James Brown concert that took place at the Albert Hall on March 10, 1971, for which Brown was described as 'Superking of Funk'. With a straight face, he informed [Justice] Mocatta, "Funk does not mean what it meant when we were at school - a coward. It means here a mood of idle depression."


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Room2201974 said:


> Funky, funkiness!
> "You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means."
> 
> Funk
> ...


You're working very hard to make sense of this. I have a sneaking suspicion you'll fail. Good try, though. :tiphat:


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> You're working very hard to make sense of this. I have a sneaking suspicion you'll fail. Good try, though. :tiphat:


Where's George Clinton when we need him?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

amfortas said:


> Where's George Clinton when we need him?


Here he is, with what may be good advice.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Just a shot in the dark, is Nik Bärtsch's Ronin - Modul 35 what you're referring to? NPR described it as "Classical Music Finds Its Funky Side."


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> It would help if even just one example could be suggested. I'll offer up the overture to _Candide_, or maybe Respighi's _La Befana_ from Roman Festivals as, not examples of what regenmusic is looking for--what might that be?--but sort of, kind of what he might be looking for????


William Bolcom comes to mind. Violin Concerto #1 has a little bit of more modern upbeat moments.

Also, I'm sure there is more in this major work, here is one. Of course, it wouldn't sound like this, because that would deny the creativity of the composer.





The Little Black Boy - T Mychael Rambo - William Bolcom/Blake


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Room2201974 said:


> Funky, funkiness!
> "You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means."
> 
> Funk
> ...


It's up to you for all future generations of mankind to name this new quality in future music.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I don't want classical music to be funky. When I want funk I listen to Sly Stone. 'Funkiness' is perhaps the quality I seek the least in my art-music listening.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

eugeneonagain said:


> I don't want classical music to be funky. When I want funk I listen to Sly Stone. 'Funkiness' is perhaps the quality I seek the least in my art-music listening.


I can agree, I am thinking more energetic in a contemporary context. I am looking for rhythmically engaging new works that are not dissonant and I don't find much. Minimalism doesn't seem to lend to the quality I am hoping for, so funk was the closest thing in the language.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I find Rite of Spring kinda funky. 

Stockhausen criticised Aphex Twin’s music, that it was too rhythmically repetitive. So as long as classical is against those repetitive rhythms, then it won’t happen.

However, I found a certain part of Run Rabbit Run - Year of the Ox by the Osso Quartet pretty funky.


----------



## sharkeysnight (Oct 19, 2017)

My first thought is Philip Glass's String Quartet no. 5, particularly the last segment:






That rolling descent into the big splash of rhythm around three minutes is so thrilling. However, that's 
a fairly wide interpretation of "funky", but I know a lot of people are turned away from classical by its lack of rhythm.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

regenmusic said:


> I can agree, I am thinking more energetic in a contemporary context. I am looking for rhythmically engaging new works that are not dissonant and I don't find much. Minimalism doesn't seem to lend to the quality I am hoping for, so funk was the closest thing in the language.


You mean you think the entire work must be energetic and notably rhythmical? So out of the window with adagios and no dissonance allowed (even though dissonance is a normal way of creating tension and interest in music)?

There are plenty examples of modern art-music with movement and interest, but I don't think you'll have much luck with avoiding dissonance. Dissonance is everywhere, in pop and rock too.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Arturo Marquez Danzon No. 2 sounds 'funky' to me (Dudamel with the youth orchestra convey that feel in spades). Also Katona Twins De Falla album with their rendition of la vida breve and El Amor Brujo.. there are other examples. I find Gershwin's music 'funky' too, at least according to my definition of the word. And I have to mention also Basso Bailando album by Rick Stotijn.

*Update:* Had to wrack my brain here, but there's a relatively recent classical crossover album released by Ayoub sisters and there are at least few pieces in it that I'd call funky, but one even has the word in the title 'Uptown Funk',
I'd also like to add Sundance ' Up and Away' posted by Joe B in another thread. I've listened a little to it, and it has relaxed sort of funk.
To summarize my post, I'd say that there are plenty classical albums with funk vibe out there, you just have to find them.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Funk? Is that Michael Jackson style?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Try Regyptian Strut by Frank Zappa.


----------

